# Il pleut comme (il (le) fait) d'habitude



## lukis421

Bonjour !

Puis-je utiliser une construction verbale comme celle-ci dans ce contexte ? 

<< Il pleut à verse comme il le fait d'habitude en automne. >>

Il s'agit de << comme il le fait >>. 

Ou devrais-je l'omettre et écrire simplement << Il pleut à verse comme d'habitude en automne. >> ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ta seconde formulation est grammaticalement correcte (il faut juste insérer une virgule avant « comme d'habitude »), elle est surtout plus légère, donc meilleure.
Ta première proposition n'est pas fautive, mais elle est lourde et inélégante.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ta première proposition n'est pas fautive


Je dirais que si… Le verbe _faire_ employé comme verbe générique reprenant un autre verbe me semble en effet mal s'accommoder du tour impersonnel avec le complément d'objet neutre _le_. Je n'envisagerais ce tour qu'à condition de supprimer ce complément.

_ll/Elle *est allé(e)* se promener en forêt comme il/elle *le* *fait* d'habitude en automne._  (_il/elle_ sujet personnel avec _le_ COD neutre de _faire_)
_ll *pleut* à verse comme il *le* *fait* d'habitude en automne._  (_il_ sujet impersonnel avec _le_ COD neutre de _faire_)
_ll *pleut* à verse comme il *fait* d'habitude en automne._ () (_il_ sujet impersonnel sans COD)

Et ce même si le verbe repris est lui-même le verbe _faire_ :

_Il *fait* froid comme il *le* *fait* d'habitude en hiver._  (_il_ sujet impersonnel avec _le_ COD neutre de _faire_)
_Il *fait* froid comme il *fait* d'habitude en hiver._ () (_il_ sujet impersonnel sans COD)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Exact... dont acte.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais que si… Le verbe _faire_ employé comme verbe générique reprenant un autre verbe me semble en effet mal s'accommoder du tour impersonnel avec le complément d'objet neutre _le_. Je n'envisagerais ce tour qu'à condition de supprimer ce complément.


Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi. Voici d’ailleurs deux exemples avec :

[…]_* lorsqu’il pleut abondamment, comme il le fait depuis que nous sommes à terre.*_
Annales de la Congrégation de la mission

_*Quand il pleut comme il le fait à présent, la foudre ne peut mal !*_
La piste étroite

C’est juste que dans cette configuration, l’omission du pronom complément est possible, y compris avec un sujet personnel :
_*Il est allé se promener comme il fait d’habitude en automne.*_

Dans la littérature, sous la plume de Zola :
_*Au lieu de remonter tout de suite sans tourner la tête, *_*comme elle fait d'habitude*_*, elle est restée là, un instant, à me regarder.*_
Les Rougon-Macquart en 20 volumes

Dans d’autres cas, cette omission parait franchement impossible :
_*Cela signifie donc qu'à Barcelone, lorsqu'il pleut, il le fait fortement pendant une tempête de 20 minutes par exemple, au lieu de pleuvoir un peu toute la journée.*_
Why Barcelona may be the best city to visit with electric scooters by Adrià Aguadé

_*Les précipitations sont sporadiques en Egypte, mais quand il pleut, il le fait en hiver. *_
Dans Quel Continent Se Trouve L'Egypte?

Ou encore, pour reprendre la phrase objet du fil, avec les formes interrogative ou négative :
_*Il pleut à verse en ce moment, le fait-il d’habitude en automne ?
Il pleut à verse en ce moment, il ne le fait pas d’habitude en automne.*_


Je pense surtout que cette reprise avec _faire _avec les constructions impersonnelles météorologiques est plutôt inusitée (au point que je me demande si elle est vraiment correcte, mais là, c’est plus l’intuition qui parle que l’analyse grammaticale).


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi.


Comme vous, c'est juste mon intuition qui parle ici…



> Voici d’ailleurs deux exemples avec


Les diriez-vous ? Moi en aucun cas.



> Dans d’autres cas, cette omission parait franchement impossible


Certes. Reste que je ne dirais en aucun cas ces phrases-là non plus.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Les diriez-vous ? Moi en aucun cas.


1) Voir mon commentaire entre parenthèses dans la dernière phrase.

2) cf. 1) : j’hésiterais donc sans doute à le dire, et peut-être plus encore sans le pronom. Et omission impossible de ce dernier dans les exemples suivants.

3) Comme je ne suis ni omnisciente  ni parfaite, je ne m’appuie pas uniquement sur ce que je dis ou ne dis pas pour déterminer ce qui peut se dire ou pas. Pourquoi mon usage serait-il meilleur que celui des deux auteurs et des deux locuteurs cités ?



Maître Capello said:


> Certes. Reste que je ne dirais en aucun cas ces phrases-là non plus.


Vous acceptez la forme affirmative, mais ni l'interrogative, ni la négative, bizarre.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Pourquoi mon usage serait-il meilleur que celui des deux auteurs et des deux locuteurs cités ?


Parce que si un usage est rare ou semble curieux à une majorité de francophones, il vaut sans doute mieux l'éviter, a fortiori pour un locuteur non natif comme lukis421.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Comme vous, c'est juste mon intuition qui parle ici…


Mon intuition - qui ne rejette pas absolument, mais trouve un peu étrange cette anaphore - vaut uniquement pour la reprise en _faire_ (personnellement, si je n'optais pas pour la deuxième phrase et faisais donc une reprise, je la ferais avec _comme c'est le cas_ : _Il pleut à verse comme *c'est le cas *d'habitude en automne)_, pas pour le pronom.
Et donc, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi ce dernier serait incorrect avec un impersonnel (puisque rien grammaticalement n'en justifie l'absence).



Maître Capello said:


> Parce que si un usage est rare ou semble curieux à une majorité de francophones,


Vous et moi nous sommes une majorité de francophones ? Piotr - du moins selon sa première intuition - apparemment pas.
Bon, si on part sur ce genre de base, me sentant une majorité de francophones, je trouve votre reprise avec _faire _et sans le pronom incorrecte, seule est correcte celle avec le pronom.

Pour ce que est de répondre à lukis421 de façon "pragmatique" :


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ta seconde formulation est grammaticalement correcte (il faut juste insérer une virgule avant « comme d'habitude »), elle est surtout plus légère, donc meilleure.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

K@t said:
			
		

> Piotr [..] apparemment pas.


Si, si, je suis francophone natif, j'ai tété le français à la mamelle de l'école de la République, ce qui ne m'empêche nullement de me planter plus ou moins régulièrement. 
Peut-être est-ce dû au fait que je réponds le plus souvent _(doctus) sine libro_, me réservant la possibilité de m'appuyer, en seconde intention, sur divers ouvrages en ma possession.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> je trouve votre reprise avec _faire _et sans le pronom incorrecte, seule est correcte celle avec le pronom


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elle était correcte… Je me suis borné à dire que l'omission du pronom me semblait plus acceptable, que je l'« envisagerais », pas qu'elle l'était dans l'absolu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai fait que donner mon point de vue sans prétendre que c'était la vérité absolue… Je crois avoir le droit de donner mon opinion et déconseiller ce tour à un apprenant du français. Libre à vous de donner ensuite votre propre avis et de me contredire.


----------



## k@t

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Peut-être est-ce dû au fait que je réponds le plus souvent _(doctus) sine libro_, me réservant la possibilité de m'appuyer, en seconde intention, sur divers ouvrages en ma possession.


Si tu as des références sur l’impossibilité de cette anaphore verbale – et surtout sur l’incorrection du pronom - avec les structures impersonnelles météo, je suis très preneuse : j’ai cherché et point trouvé.


----------



## PatriceD

Les commentaires pleuvent, comme souvent en hiver !


----------



## k@t

Mais ils le font plus souvent en automne, non ?


----------



## PatriceD

Oui... avec un adverbe c'est tout de même plus courant, je crois.


----------



## k@t

_Les commentaires pleuvent ! Ils le font en hiver, au printemps, en automne, et même en été._

Cela dit, ici nous ne sommes pas en présence de la tournure impersonnelle ; par ailleurs, je crois qu’il y a consensus (entre les trois pelés qui sont intervenus jusqu'à présent sur ce fil) sur l'omission de la reprise : la phrase est grammaticale et franchement plus légère qu'avec la reprise.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t ayant modifié son message après la rédaction de mon précédent post, voici ma réponse à son nouveau contenu :


k@t said:


> Mon intuition - qui ne rejette pas absolument, mais trouve un peu étrange cette anaphore - vaut uniquement pour la reprise en _faire_ […], pas pour le pronom.


Je parlais quant à moi essentiellement de la reprise en _faire_ avec un sujet impersonnel et pas non plus du pronom. Je note quoi qu'il en soit que vous trouvez aussi ce tour étrange. J'ose espérer que si vous ne le condamnez pas, vous serez au moins d'accord pour ne pas le recommander…



> personnellement, si je n'optais pas pour la deuxième phrase et faisais donc une reprise, je la ferais avec _comme c'est le cas_ : _Il pleut à verse comme *c'est le cas *d'habitude en automne_


 J'allais justement suggérer _comme *c'est généralement* le cas_. 



k@t said:


> par ailleurs, je crois qu’il y a consensus (entre les trois pelés qui sont intervenus jusqu'à présent sur ce fil) sur l'omission de la reprise : la phrase est grammaticale et franchement plus légère qu'avec la reprise


Certainement, encore que dans ce contexte je préférerais _souvent_ à _d'habitude_ :

_Il pleut à verse *comme souvent* en automne._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je parlais quant à moi essentiellement de la reprise en _faire_ avec un sujet impersonnel et pas non plus du pronom.


Votre commentaire me laisse perplexe : vous développez l’argument inverse dans votre post *#4* :


Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais que si… [i.e. la proposition _Il pleut à verse comme il *le *fait d'habitude en automne_ est fautive_._] Le verbe _faire_ employé comme verbe générique reprenant un autre verbe me semble en effet mal s'accommoder du tour impersonnel avec le complément d'objet neutre _le_. *Je n'envisagerais ce tour qu'à condition de supprimer ce complément*.


(Le commentaire entre crochets et les mises en valeur sont de moi.)
Et c’était tout le propos de mon commentaire *#6* de contester ce point de vue : si on accepte la reprise en _faire_ pour la forme impersonnelle, la suppression du pronom complément n’est en principe pas possible : rien ne la justifie grammaticalement ; et si elle l’est, c’est dans les mêmes conditions que pour les constructions non impersonnelles.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Parce que si un usage est rare ou semble curieux


Moi aussi, il me semblerait curieux de dire << Il pleut à verse comme il le fait d'habitude en automne. >> 

"ll pleut à verse comme* il fait* d'habitude en automne." passe un peu mieux pour moi mais, évidemment, je préfère de loin:

"ll pleut à verse comme (c'est le cas) d'habitude en automne." 
ou 
"ll pleut à verse comme *souvent* en automne."


----------



## k@t

@JClaudeK
Je présume que tu juges « à l’oreille ».
S’il ne faut évidemment par rejeter a priori et systématiquement l’intuition, il faut en revanche s’en méfier, tout particulièrement quand les tournures sont peu usitées, ce qui est le cas en l’occurrence.
Dans le cas présent, ce pronom représente le procès *X* : _faire *X = *Faire* ça / cela *_>_ *le* faire_, la syntaxe de ce verbe requiert un COD et son ellipse reste très exceptionnelle (et alors facultative) ; il se trouve que la construction en _comme_ est l’un des cas où cette ellipse est possible (mais facultative).
Avec une forme personnelle, as-tu une préférence ?
_Ce matin, j'ai fait une promenade dans la forêt, comme je fais tous les jours depuis deux mois.
Ce matin, j'ai fait une promenade dans la forêt, comme je le fais tous les jours depuis deux mois._

Et pour revenir à la forme impersonnelle, ton intuition accepte-t-elle les formes interrogative et négative ?
_Ces derniers temps, il pleut à verse presque en permanence ; fait-il d’habitude en automne ?
Non, il ne fait pas d’habitude en automne._


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Avec une forme personnelle, as-tu une préférence ?


Nous ne nous occupons pas de cette forme ici, mais nous sommes je crois tous d'accord pour préférer l'inclusion du pronom neutre _le_ dans ce cas-là. Ce n'est qu'avec le tour impersonnel comme dans l'exemple initial de ce fil que l'omission du pronom nous semble moins étrange que son inclusion.



k@t said:


> Et pour revenir à la forme impersonnelle, ton intuition accepte-t-elle les formes interrogative et négative ?
> _Ces derniers temps, il pleut à verse presque en permanence ; fait-il d’habitude en automne ?
> Non, il ne fait pas d’habitude en automne._


Encore une fois, nous avons répondu dans le cas particulier de la question posée au début de ce fil. Et, encore une fois, je pense que nous serons également tous d'accord pour affirmer que personne ne dirait ces deux dernières phrases que vous nous soumettez. Ce qui rend possible – ou tout au moins plus acceptable à l'oreille – l'omission du pronom dans la phrase initiale n'est d'ailleurs pas tant que cette dernière soit affirmative, mais plutôt que ce soit une comparaison corrélant la reprise par _faire_ au début de la phrase et connectant ainsi étroitement les deux sous-phrases : _Il pleut à verse *comme* il *(le)* fait d'habitude en automne_.



k@t said:


> S’il ne faut évidemment par rejeter a priori et systématiquement l’intuition, il faut en revanche s’en méfier, tout particulièrement quand les tournures sont peu usitées, ce qui est le cas en l’occurrence


Il n'est pas toujours judicieux de vouloir absolument chercher une justification grammaticale à tout comme vous semblez vouloir le faire à tout prix. Non, nous n'avons pas de justification grammaticale sur le fait que l'omission du pronom neutre _le_ nous semble préférable dans ce cas tandis qu'elle paraît impensable dans plusieurs autres cas comme dans ceux que vous avez proposés. Non, il n'y a rien qui syntaxiquement interdise de reprendre un verbe impersonnel par le générique _faire_, avec ou sans pronom neutre complément.

Mais au bout d'un moment, qu'une tournure soit grammaticale ou non ne rentre même plus en ligne de compte dès lors qu'elle est inusitée ou paraît étrange à la plupart des locuteurs natifs. Soumettez donc la phrase initiale aux personnes de votre entourage et demandez-leur si elle ne leur paraît pas curieuse. Vous aurez très certainement une majorité de personnes qu'elle fera tiquer. Cette rareté et cette étrangeté sont autant de raisons pour la déconseiller, surtout aux apprenants du français qui viennent avant tout apprendre la langue telle qu'elle se pratique de nos jours et non pas la langue que l'on pratiquait à l'époque ni celle que l'on pourrait pratiquer en théorie. Leur laisser entendre que la phrase initiale serait acceptable est leur rendre un très mauvais service.


----------



## k@t

Je ne comprends que ça ne vous interroge pas plus que ça qu’un verbe transitif sans emploi absolu puisse se construire sans complément*.


> 35 questions de grammaire française




Ah mais oups pardon, c’est de la syntaxe, ce n’est pas très judicieux de ma part d’avancer un tel argument. 



Maître Capello said:


> Leur laisser entendre que la phrase initiale serait acceptable est leur rendre un très mauvais service.


Je ne crois pas avoir jamais affirmé une telle chose, au contraire :


k@t said:


> Je pense surtout que cette reprise avec _faire _avec les constructions impersonnelles météorologiques est plutôt inusitée (*au point que je me demande si elle est vraiment correcte*, mais là, c’est plus l’intuition qui parle que l’analyse grammaticale).




Affirmer, comme vous le faites et sans autre argument que votre intuition, qu’une forme exceptionnelle (omission du pronom COD) est correcte contrairement à la forme normale (non omission de ce complément) me parait franchement gênant et rend assurément un très mauvais service aux apprenants.




* Il existe des cas où le pronom complément neutre peut être ellipsé, mais _faire_ n’en fait partie ; hormis dans la construction avec _comme_ et lorsqu’il est associé à un pronom personnel datif de la 3e personne.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Je présume que tu juges « à l’oreille ».


Effectivement.


k@t said:


> Avec une forme personnelle, as-tu une préférence ?
> 1)_ Ce matin, j'ai fait une promenade dans la forêt, comme je fais tous les jours depuis deux mois._
> 2)_ Ce matin, j'ai fait une promenade dans la forêt, comme je le fais tous les jours depuis deux mois._


Oui, je préfère la 2ème.



k@t said:


> Et pour revenir à la forme impersonnelle, ton intuition accepte-t-elle les formes interrogative et négative ?
> _Ces derniers temps, il pleut à verse presque en permanence ; fait-il d’habitude en automne ?
> Non, il ne fait pas d’habitude en automne._





Maître Capello said:


> je pense que nous serons également tous d'accord pour affirmer que personne ne dirait ces deux dernières phrases que vous nous soumettez.


*+ 1*


----------

